# Becoming a real estate agent in Canada?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Not for myself, I was just curious what does it takes to become a RE agent? I am asking that because I see so many people doing this but 50% of the time I am wondering how they was even allowed to become a RE agent.... they sound like cheap car salesman, don't get me wrong it's not everyone... most of them are professional but like in every industry you have bad people...


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Every agent seems to be in the 'top 1%' or 'top 5%' of agents worldwide. I wonder where the remaining 95% are.

I don't think it's hard to become an agent. The harder part is getting the momentum, brand and client base.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a bunch of course, I think they wind up costing between $7-10k. Then there are on-going fees.

It has a very high turnover rate because not everyone is cut out to do it. It seems simple, but there are a lot of people entering the market, and you have to be self motivated. There are also costs to be associated with a broker which you need to pay regardless of your sales. Some guys only sell a few houses a year, so your income fluxuates a lot...you are also always on call.

Not the lifestyle for many...but it looks easy from the outside. Of course, if you're good at it, you can make a killing.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

You also have to have a very low moral standard. 

You have to be a fucking douche bag, and a bottom feeding piece of **** human being.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I know some realtors who are really lovely people. Realtors are just like any other commission sales person. Worst are german farmers. Those guys are the WURST!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In Toronto there are 40,000 agents and they sell about 80,000 homes a year combined.

At a 5% commission rate the sale of two $1,000,000 homes the commission would be $100,000.

The real estate agent has to split 50% to his brokerage...........so he would earn $50,000 before taxes and expenses, if he sold the homes with no other agent involved.

If there is another agent involved, the commission gets split 50% again, and the listing agent would earn $25,000 before taxes and expenses.

Most agents aren't making a very good living at it and don't last long. They can make more money working at Walmart.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm actually taking the courses right now. In Ontario it's administered through orea. The courses aren't hard and if you do it online and time it right, could be done in 6 weeks. Like a lot of our education system it's focused on the "academic" side of the business instead of how to actually do it. Think sex-ed, "Here's the scientific name for your tidbits, and the bilogy. You now know everything you need to know! We will not be discussing how to use them!"

The classes also focus on disclosure. Tell a potential buyer everything you know about a property and remind them at every step you aren't a plumbing/electrical/construction/planning/zoning expert and that they should ask one.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

RE agent is a very interesting career. Their industry know-how is (IMO) just 5-10% of their skills, the rest is their charm et al. This is a very tainted industry with clear conflicts of interest (many of the industries are, but this one involves a huge amount of personal money from individuals).

Given these things, its very easy to lose the plot or not gain any plot for a lot of RE agents and a few will continue to do well all the time.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Very tainted industry. There are some great agents out there, as well as very unscrupulous ones. NEVER sign an exclusive agreement if you have one helping you look/buy, if you want to buy one that they don't show you, you could be sued for commission they didn't make. I have personal experience where they filter what they show you by how much commission they stand to make and don't give you details where a seller has negotiated a lower commission rate. They tell you a house is sold, as good as sold, has problems etc if they can't make a big enough commission. Always look on MLS yourself and do your own inquiry as to whether a house is sold or not, easy to call the listing agent or go online.


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

Today real estate business is not easy to anyone. A Plan for New Agents to Begin Their Real Estate Business So, you've got your license. now what? To be successful in any business you need a plan. Is you want start a career as Realtor start work with Experienced property dealers and you will get all answers of your questions, and also get trained how to deals.


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
In today's world becoming a real estate agent is not a big deal .But fullfill the client expectations is the main concern.It is necessary to full fill all the requirement of your client if the client will be happy Your market and name will shine too.So go for the right approach in a professional manner.


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

As per my experience in gulf coast mls, Generally the process of becoming a licensed professional in the real estate industry differs from state to state and country to country. Most real estate agents and brokers are required to have a certain number of hours of pre-licensing education – and, in some cases, experience – to become fully licensed.


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

*becoming a real estate agent in Canada*

I live in Montreal, QC and I want to become a real estate agent here in Montreal.

First of all, what you see now... that was easier several years ago, very simple no language test, nothing..

But now, it's 5 - 6 months of study and after you have to pass real estate test (which is not the cheapest one, and also the real estate courses are expansive), and if you pass, you are allowed to pass French exam, to check you French level, that's how they try not let immigrants go in real estate business.

Here in province of Quebec that's not so easy.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I live in Smithers BC,
a town of about 5000 people
we have 18 real estate agents
anyone else think thats redonkulous?


----------



## Durise (May 16, 2016)

Real estate agent is so much interesting job. They haven't any pressure. Do their task in their suitable time. The value of an expert RE agent is so demand able.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

SkyFall said:


> Not for myself, I was just curious what does it takes to become a RE agent? I am asking that because I see so many people doing this but 50% of the time I am wondering how they was even allowed to become a RE agent.... they sound like cheap car salesman, don't get me wrong it's not everyone... most of them are professional but like in every industry you have bad people...


Legally, it takes a brokerage course, a brokerage license, brokerage firm association and pay on-going fees.

Logically, it requires a certain level of street-smarts, tenacity and a strong personality. 

The logical aspect cannot be taught - it has to be in you. 99% of agents out there lack this aspect which is why 99% of them live at poverty level. They still look like a million bucks (luxury car, outfit, 'look') which is why they ultimately fail.

RE industry is in need of a major overhaul (IMHO).


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

sags said:


> In Toronto there are 40,000 agents and they sell about 80,000 homes a year combined.
> 
> At a 5% commission rate the sale of two $1,000,000 homes the commission would be $100,000.
> 
> ...


True, and of course since 10-20 % of the agents make 80 to 90 % of sales and commissions, the average agent makes even less than your example.


----------



## christinacco (Jun 7, 2016)

*Timeconsuming*



SkyFall said:


> Not for myself, I was just curious what does it takes to become a RE agent? I am asking that because I see so many people doing this but 50% of the time I am wondering how they was even allowed to become a RE agent.... they sound like cheap car salesman, don't get me wrong it's not everyone... most of them are professional but like in every industry you have bad people...


Despite the the fact that you must be licensed to do real-estate business, you must be multifaceted. You should be in handy in providing such services as: 1) to calculate the sum for your clients for maintaining the house ( utilities, insurance, a real estate tax, e.t.c.), 2) you should be able to help your clients in obtaining a mortgage on best terms, also you take full responsibility to negotiate the deal, especially law wise, and the conduction of technical inspection is your duty as well. Your monthly income isn't consistent either, it depends on the price and quantity of property you mediate to sell. So, there are some pros and cons. I would recommend to shift towards luxury real estate agency. The commissions are sky high in this case!!!! Godd luck!


----------



## marina97 (Jun 8, 2016)

Real estate investing is a business so naturally you need a real estate investment business plan. Spend some time deciding how much capital you have to begin with and how much time you are willing to invest. These decisions made early will help you decide what types of transactions you want to get involved with.


----------



## cynbad (Feb 20, 2012)

christinacco said:


> Despite the the fact that you must be licensed to do real-estate business, you must be multifaceted. You should be in handy in providing such services as: 1) to calculate the sum for your clients for maintaining the house ( utilities, insurance, a real estate tax, e.t.c.), 2) you should be able to help your clients in obtaining a mortgage on best terms, also you take full responsibility to negotiate the deal, especially law wise, and the conduction of technical inspection is your duty as well. Your monthly income isn't consistent either, it depends on the price and quantity of property you mediate to sell. So, there are some pros and cons. I would recommend to shift towards luxury real estate agency. The commissions are sky high in this case!!!! Godd luck!


You must also be proficient in mediation. My brother is an agent in Northumberland County and he's told me some horror stories of his unwilling involvement in divorce settlements. Things can get nasty when couples are selling because of a separation. He also works a lot of the time and is tied to his phone during his "free" time. During his first year, he spent a lot of money on advertising and getting his name out there. It's really paid off for him as he is quite successful now. He eats, sleeps and breathes real estate.


----------



## Durise (May 16, 2016)

huh! Every agent is not like a salesman. As per my experience, I know lots of educated and qualify agents whose are so expert and advance about their job. Though some agents are not qualified and without any condition, I couldn't allow them. 
If you become an RE agent, You can but you must have lots of experience and intelligence too.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As one long time agent friend told me............the secret to earning an income in real estate is by garnering as many listings as possible.

Having a piece of the commission on a large number of homes is profitable, even if you don't sell any of them yourself.

Problem is that all real estate agents know this and pound the pavement looking for listings. Friends, family, door to door advertising.............whatever it takes.

The other downside is the money is paid in large lump sums and often an agent can go months without a paycheck and paying income taxes is the last thing on their mind.

At the end of the year they can owe a big pile of money to the CRA.

My buddy was 3 years in arrears on his taxes and he had no idea how he was going to pay them.


----------

